# Sexy Trio



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 28, 2016)

Finally took some pics of some calls. Been pretty busy lately and haven't posted anything. Finished these up yesterday. I think they all came from @manbuckwal, though the spalted beech may have come from @NYWoodturner . I honestly can't remember, i found it while cleaning out my shop. These are going to be glued up today and sent out. Just gotta clean the wax out of the holes.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow - great looking calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow! All three are beauties...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 28, 2016)

They all have sweet color/figure and transformed em into sweet looking calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2016)

Those are dead sexay bro....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice calls Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## AEast (Mar 28, 2016)

Fantastic work! What wood is the first one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 28, 2016)

Nicely done! It's hard to pick a favorite from those three.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 28, 2016)

AEast said:


> Fantastic work! What wood is the first one?


Buckeye Burl, spalted beech (best I can guess), and curly claro. Thanks!


----------



## Mabren2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Great looking set!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 29, 2016)

At my age they look better than sex. Just Say'in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Mar 30, 2016)

Very nice set of callers!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

